# Power plugs and Lightbulbs



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

I understand the Thai power plug can be a pot-luck mix between the Euro power plug and the American/Japanese type power plug. So far so giddy.

Can anyone advise whether the Edison screw or the 'Bayonet' (British/Aussie type) lightbulb is more common?

Also, if it is the Edison, is it the E26 (26mm/one inch) screw or the fractionally larger 27mm E27 screw, or indeed a larger or smaller thread?

Thanks!


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

dhream said:


> I understand the Thai power plug can be a pot-luck mix between the Euro power plug and the American/Japanese type power plug. So far so giddy.
> 
> Can anyone advise whether the Edison screw or the 'Bayonet' (British/Aussie type) lightbulb is more common?
> 
> ...


To date, I have only seen Screw in light bulbs and the fluorescent strips (which are very common here). Alas I cannot give you the side of the Edison bulbs off the top of my head, as all our lighting is by 'strip'. If no-one else can give you a size, I will try to remember to have a look the next time I go to a hardware shop.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

No bayonet fitting light bulbs at all - they're all screw type with standard thread although not sure if the slightly longer or shorter type (thought they were always the same length actually). 

Huge choice of all types of light available virtually everywhere at DIY stores , etc.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Mweiga said:


> No bayonet fitting light bulbs at all - they're all screw type with standard thread although not sure if the slightly longer or shorter type (thought they were always the same length actually).
> 
> Huge choice of all types of light available virtually everywhere at DIY stores , etc.


Hi Mweiga,

By thread size, I mean the 'bore' of the screw diameter not the length.

And... seeing as I am now sitting here in a Thai house, I will answer my own OP for the benefit of future users by announcing that the screw bore on 'regular' Thai light bulb fixtures is E27. :horn:

The reason I asked in the first place was that I originally shipped two dozen new energy saver UK 'bayonet' light bulbs to Portugal from the UK with my personal effects (Portugal uses the E27 screw as well as Thailand) rather than ditch these expensive bulbs when I first moved to Portugal, I dropped a further £12 on ebay UK and bought ten 'bayonet to E27 screw' converters, and now that I'm in Thailand... problem solved on two continents!


----------



## cmcarol (Aug 9, 2013)

Glad you got what you needed. I can confirm that Thailand uses the Edison screw type bulb with the E27 base. Good luck in your new home!


----------

